# HTTP-Request Parameter übergeben



## peter maier (7. Nov 2003)

Hallo,
ich möchte meinem http client mittels einer http request 
verschiedene parameter übergeben.
Jedoch nicht über die Komandozeile.
Beispiel ist eine Seite die Benutzername und Passwort abfragt. Ich möchte 
direkt auf die Seite einloggen und dazu die beiden Parameter übergeben.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das zu bewerkstelligen ist ?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## stev.glasow (7. Nov 2003)

was meinst du mit "Jedoch nicht über die Komandozeile" ? meinst du damit: nicht per urlconnection öffnen und die parameter per get-methode übergeben ?


----------



## peter maier (7. Nov 2003)

sorry, war wahrscheinlich falsch ausgedrückt... 
Meinte damit, dass ich die Parameter nicht beim Ausführen über die Kommandozeile
an den Aufruf anhängen will. ich möchte es allgemein eben nicht über die Kommandozeile 
ausführen.

Im Moment hole ich mir eine Seite über die Methode GetMethod(url)
Dann komme ich auf die erste Seite mit der login Abfrage.
Nun möchte ich die login Daten aber schon übergeben, um quasi auf die weitere Seite zu kommen,
d.h. schon einloggen...


----------



## Jiriki (7. Nov 2003)

peter maier hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Moment hole ich mir eine Seite über die Methode GetMethod(url)



dein url ist wahrscheinlich ein String "www.meine-seite-mit-login.de" oder sowas?
und zurück kriegst du eine html seite mit formularen? dein formular sendet die daten z.b. zu /login.php und dann bist du eingeloggt?

dann schick dein http get mit einem query string direkt an das ziel von dem formular:

url = "www.meine-seite-mit-login.de/login.php?login=hans&pass=hansel"

wenn du den query string da nicht im url haben willst dann musst du halt die post methode bei http verwenden. dort werden die formulardaten dann nicht im header (sprich als query string) sondern im body transportiert


----------



## cq (6. Okt 2004)

Hi, wie kann man denn die post methode bei http mit java benutzen?

mfg
c.q.


----------



## meez (6. Okt 2004)

Gleich, wie auch die Get-Methode...
Aber besser du machst es gleich richtig:

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/


----------



## cq (7. Okt 2004)

Ohje ohje, irgendwie komm ich damit nicht klar....
Gibts irgendwo ein einfaches Beispiel, wie ich eine Seite aufrufe, ein paar Daten per POST übertrage und ich dann das Ergebnis auslese? Ich finde immer nur codeschnipsel, womit ich aber nicht wirklich was anfangen kann, und was hat es denn mit diesem HttpClient aufsich?

mfg
c.q.


----------



## MICE (7. Okt 2004)

Kcuk mal auf http://cvs.apache.org/viewcvs.cgi/j...ly_with_tag=HTTPCLIENT_2_0_BRANCH&view=markup. Das ist ein Beispiel mit POST (verwendet HttpClient).


----------



## meez (7. Okt 2004)

Post ist denkbar einfach...
Einfach eine URLConnection aufmachen, und setDoOutput auf true setzten...Danach einfach die Postdaten senden...Wie du die Daten zu senden hast, steht in der speziikation von HTTP...


----------

